

"I'm going to work for a few years and then start a company" - stevencorcoran
http://blog.lawnstarter.com/post/80945599254/im-going-to-work-for-a-few-years-then-start-a

======
tribe2012
While I do think there is some amount of maturing that goes on in a job with a
big company, I agree with this for the most part. I improved my technical
skills dramatically working as a software engineer, but I still could have
easily started my company without that experience.

